# OvenU franchisee



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Does anyone on here work for (or has worked for) OvenU. 
Im looking to find a job better paid then what im on as I am sadly no longer earning enough to match my bills etc. I am not shy of hard work or proper hours as work 8.30 to 6.30 everyday as it is but feep lile I am lining someone elses pocket as I work for a large retail chain.
OvenU advertise for a set fee (they kit outvyour van and sign write it) they train you and set you up in an area. Clearly loads have made a sucessful business out of this. All info online says you could earn upto £1000 per week minus equipment and payment to Ovenu. 
But as we all know real world is different. 
What are the realistic earnings for working for OvenU?


Sent from my LG-H955 using Tapatalk


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

One of my businesses is an independent oven cleaning service; both OvenU and Ovenclean recruit franchisees on the basis that you'll "earn £1,000 per week".

The reality is that with hard work, great service and loyal customers it is possible to achieve over £1,000 per week *turnover*, however with any franchise operator you will need to strip out the franchise fees, advertising fees and central marketing fees, before your overheads (materials, vehicle running costs, PL insurance, local advertising) BEFORE taking a salary.

If you can afford to take no salary for a year, you haven't run your own business in the past and need the "support2 offered by a franchisor, then a franchise is good for you. If not... avoid!


----------

